# eye exams on very old dogs



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Question...(specifically for PG, but I thought others would benefit from the answer so I'm asking it here)
My two old guys are 13-1/2 and 12-1/2. Neither has ever had any apparent problems with their eyes.
My vet checks eye pressure in his office with some nifty device. Is that probably a good enough screening for PU for dogs as old as my two are?
Thanks!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would imagine that at their age, if pressures are good and you are not seeing visible pigmentation in the sclera, then they are fine. It's certainly not the same as having an ophthalmological exam, though, and you might consider having them done if there is an eye clinic held close enough to you to take them. But they are probably just fine. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks Laura, they're at the point where taking them someplace else for another exam is getting pretty stressful for both them and me. So if having my vet screen by taking eye pressure and looking at their eyes during their twice a year exams is "good enough", that's the route I plan to take.




Pointgold said:


> I would imagine that at their age, if pressures are good and you are not seeing visible pigmentation in the sclera, then they are fine. It's certainly not the same as having an ophthalmological exam, though, and you might consider having them done if there is an eye clinic held close enough to you to take them. But they are probably just fine. :crossfing


----------

